# Lovely free patterns



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

Lots of pretty free patterns here. So sorry if this site has been shared before. Be sure to scroll down page to see them all  Enjoy!
http://www.kraemeryarns.com/patterns/


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this site


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Those are great! Thanks


----------



## kayde (Apr 28, 2013)

A nice selection, thanks


----------



## Chrissy107 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you for that. Some awesome patterns here.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Novasea said:


> Lots of pretty free patterns here. So sorry if this site has been shared before. Be sure to scroll down page to see them all  Enjoy!
> http://www.kraemeryarns.com/patterns/


It never hurts to share a link, even if there is a chance it has been shared before. There are always new members (or even some old ones) who haven't yet seen it.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Great patterns - I needed a quick baby blanket pattern and found it here! Thanks


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Novasea said:


> Lots of pretty free patterns here. So sorry if this site has been shared before. Be sure to scroll down page to see them all  Enjoy!
> http://www.kraemeryarns.com/patterns/


WOW thanks for sharing - this site is [email protected]!


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks,Novasea. I did not have this site.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks so much! Some really nice patterns...


----------



## debbe (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks so much! I am going to make a quick baby blanket from there!!!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

YES, I am a new member and have not seen these before, so thanks for sharing! Great patterns.


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

great site I had not yet seen...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kaye3514 (Feb 17, 2013)

Cheers for this


----------



## greymama (Feb 5, 2012)

I tried to print a pattern from the site, but it wouldn't print. Anyone else have problems printing?


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

This site is GREAT..... Now I've made my 'To Do' list lots longer........ Lots of Great Hats, scarves & Afghans, etc...
THANKYOU, Thankyou 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

greymama said:


> I tried to print a pattern from the site, but it wouldn't print. Anyone else have problems printing?


Did you click on the picture of the pattern you wanted? A pdf file loads. At least in my case, I have to use the mouse to hover the cursor over the bottom of the screen. You should see options to save, print, enlarge, etc. Click on the one to print or save it to your hard drive to print later.


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

Novasea said:


> Lots of pretty free patterns here. So sorry if this site has been shared before. Be sure to scroll down page to see them all  Enjoy!
> http://www.kraemeryarns.com/patterns/


I've never seen this website before--great patterns. Thanks!


----------



## greymama (Feb 5, 2012)

Jeanpfaz, that's what I did. It loads on the screen, I clicked on the printer icon at the bottom, but when it 'printed' the pages were blank. Uhhh, just had a thought, may be an issue with my printer-uh-oh!


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

greymama said:


> Jeanpfaz, that's what I did. It loads on the screen, I clicked on the printer icon at the bottom, but when it 'printed' the pages were blank. Uhhh, just had a thought, may be an issue with my printer-uh-oh!


I wonder if you saved it to your hard drive first and then tried to print from that if it would be more successful.


----------



## greymama (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll give that a try, thanks. I sure hope it's NOT the printer...


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

I haven't seen this before, so thanks! I love the knitted skirt! (Need to lose some weight so I can wear such beauties!)


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

greymama said:


> I'll give that a try, thanks. I sure hope it's NOT the printer...


Me too! I just had to get a new printer recently.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

I was really happy to find this site too  I have downloaded the pink cardigan sweater to make for myself. Was happy to see some larger sizes


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder about this site


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

The site is new to me and it has some lovely patterns. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice, thank you!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link :thumbup:


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

tricilicious said:


> The site is new to me and it has some lovely patterns. Thank you for sharing.


me too!!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Novasea said:


> Lots of pretty free patterns here. So sorry if this site has been shared before. Be sure to scroll down page to see them all  Enjoy!
> http://www.kraemeryarns.com/patterns/


Please don't be sorry. Repeats are not a problem, at least for me. Can't keep them all.. . . can't remember then all!

Pzoe


----------

